# Blood Splatter Sound Clip



## Front Yard Fright

I am working on a new flash intro to my website and I'm looking to have the word "ENTER" at the end and when you put your cursor over the word a blood splatter will show up and I'd like to have a sound clip of some sort of splatter effect.
Anybody have one or know where I can get one?
Thanks!
.


----------



## Hauntiholik

http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll

search for "splat"

Here' a good one!
http://therecordist.com/assets/sound/game_sfx/fantasy_fx/hit_blood_spat.WAV


----------



## Front Yard Fright

HAUNTI!!!
That is PERFECT!
Thank you so much!!!
.


----------

